# Her fist bow



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

This is her first bow. She tried just about everything they make for women and loved the chill sdx. Got a decent set up QAD hunters rest, copper johns dead nuts 4 pin sight, axiom stab. She only pullimg back 33.5lbs now


----------



## CT01 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mathews did well to bring out the Chill X and SDX mid-year. How is the draw cycle on the SDX? With a 6" brace height it's probably now the fastest short draw bow on the market (330fps at 60# 29"). Tanslate that to IBO it is approx 345fps. Curious about the draw..


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

Its hard for me to judge being I pull 72# on my bow and hers is set at 33.5 but of all the bows she tried (all set at the same lbs) the sdx won, she said it was a toss up between the sdx and the jewell but the sdx was less "girly".


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

Its hard for me to judge being I pull 72# on my bow and hers is set at 33.5 but of all the bows she tried (all set at the same lbs) the sdx won, she said it was a toss up between the sdx and the jewell but the sdx was less "girly".


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

She getting better, was having her aim at the black dot


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)

My wife narrowed it down to those two bows as well and chose the Jewel! Congrats on a killer bow!


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

Great bow! Congrats to her!


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats to her! Nice bow!


----------



## MakitaBoy (Aug 17, 2012)

I bought my wife the jewel last year my dad bought his girlfriend the sd last week they both pull great !


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

The draw on the SDX is smooth. Not just smooth for a dual cam, but smooth, period. If I didn't already have a Chill that I shoot well, the SDX would be my first pick. I did as the OP's wife did and shot nearly everything available before deciding on the Chill. Had I wanted a single cam, the Jewel probably would have been my first pick.


----------



## NGAsportsman (Jul 7, 2014)

Very nice. My girlfriend has been eyeing the SDX.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

Congrats .


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Nice bow!


----------



## coonsmen (Oct 20, 2013)

that is great!!! I just ordered my wife the exact bow and it should be here in a week. I cant wait to surprise her. what spine arrows is she shooting.


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

coonsmen said:


> that is great!!! I just ordered my wife the exact bow and it should be here in a week. I cant wait to surprise her. what spine arrows is she shooting.



500 spine, 25 inch draw and we hit a milestone this weekend. Bow started out at 34 lbs and by slowly turning it up and a lot of practice she finally eclipsed the 40 lbs mark! 40.16lbs!


----------



## kerbybutler (Aug 9, 2015)

I just got one and cant wait to get it set up. What kind of arrows is she shooting?


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

Sweet !


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

nice


----------



## JewelShooter35 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice bow. I hope you get lots of luck with it. Those are awesome arrows. I shoot the same ones. Congrats.


----------

